# sinking coop



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

we have had a long unusually fall this year, several thaw freeze cycles. I noticed today that my big coop is no longer sitting even on its blocks. After some quick looking around and moving some snow I found one of my corners has begun to sink. I even stamped gravel there to prevent this.. my plan is to jack the coop back up, remove the blocks that are there, add more gravel, then place some larger footprint concrete pavers down before the concrete blocks. 
After that the auto pop door system will be transferred over and I will get the heated waterer working. 
It looks like this last bit of weather may be the push that finally sets winter into focus here in my part of colorado. ladies are still giving me plenty of eggs, even the ones coming out of molting. I have 3 left to harvest but ran out of freezer bags. might as well keep em alive until I have the bags.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Glad to hear you still getting eggs.....mine stopped two weeks ago,..I could run the lights in the nesting shack, but I don't agree anymore with forced laying I'd rather allow them to run their natural cycle....and fatten'em up a bit for winter.
...........................
If you dig out the footing on that spot and back fill with "crush and run" and a concrete square on top, that should solve the problem ....like you would do for a settling deck,...just dig down a foot or more for a good base.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine have stopped laying as well.

Hogg, I think that's what I would do as well. I live in Florida where my property is literally on beach sand, so I await the day that it happens to me, LOL. 

This is how they build houses down here: They level out an area for the house. Then they drive heavy trucks over the area to pack the sand down. Then they lay down a termite barrier and pour the slab. 

Jn4 brings up a good point- where is your frost line?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Mine have stopped laying as well.
> 
> Hogg, I think that's what I would do as well. I live in Florida where my prng or operty is literally on beach sand, so I await the day that it happens to me, LOL.
> 
> ...


Not unless you get a sinkhole Karen. Hopefully that wont happen. 
Fortunately, I havnt had any settling or sinking issues. I sink the posts down at least 2.5 feet and pack with sand and dirt.
As far as houses go; they clear off the topsoil first and replace with fill dirt to build up the lot.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Winter is an unnatural pit of despair. A little extra light is nice... You don't have to make the light 14 hours though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

PH, is the corner on the side of the drop off? Considering how much rock you're sitting on I would be wondering if that slope is moving.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Not unless you get a sinkhole Karen. Hopefully that wont happen.
> Fortunately, I havnt had any settling or sinking issues. I sink the posts down at least 2.5 feet and pack with sand and dirt.
> As far as houses go; they clear off the topsoil first and replace with fill dirt to build up the lot.


You mean you have topsoil???? We have none. The only way to grow grass is get sod and water it like heck.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> You mean you have topsoil???? We have none. The only way to grow grass is get sod and water it like heck.


Yup. Havnt you ever heard the term, "I'll sell you some swamp land in Florida?" Where do you think landscaping businesses get their topsoil to sell back to Floridians? LOL


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Haha! 

My horse is with 27 other horses. The manure pile is substantial. But there's no way for a delivery to my back yard- no room. 

I think maybe I'll try with some sod again next year. A few years ago hubby had sodded a back yard area. It was beautiful. A year later it died off. All I can think of is that maybe I used too much fertilizer. I don't recall ever putting weed killer down. 

I wonder if Floratan is a way to go? Our front yard is Bahia.


----------

